# Stupid YouTube videos



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thread for stupid YouTube videos 

https://youtu.be/623AC6a6org


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

lmao, that was good bro


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

https://youtu.be/QLWn2LfVjMY


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 24, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Thread for stupid YouTube videos
> 
> https://youtu.be/623AC6a6org


I pictured you different.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

https://youtu.be/66gSvNeqevg


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 28, 2018)

I felt fat at 208.6 22% body fat , but I could still walk 

https://youtu.be/0IYANJHVxHw


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I felt fat at 208.6 22% body fat , but I could still walk
> 
> https://youtu.be/0IYANJHVxHw


lmao at the family saying the fat bitch at 3:40 gets mad if you dont get wat she wants, that fat ass is over 600lbs and bed ridden, what the hell is she gonna do if she get mad she cant get up, I would be like heres a salad ya fat bitch, and if she got mad I would say well you just lost your snack privileges you wanna keep talking and lose lunch and dinner too


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

My mom was with a guy he was like 5 ft 8 430 pounds l he would try to eat healthy then he would eat 5 plates of it then get High and eat a family size bag of Doritos and a pizza in one sitting .  Hell I was with a big girl , in 3 months she lost 50 pounds eating what I ate . She has not lost any more weight but has not put it on either


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

https://youtu.be/wAqyWpBo9OU


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I felt fat at 208.6 22% body fat , but I could still walk
> 
> https://youtu.be/0IYANJHVxHw


Who did your bmi?
Post proof?
Lie much?
You 're nothing but a bottom feeding carp.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 6, 2018)

https://youtu.be/RnE1YULrqxY


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 7, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> https://youtu.be/RnE1YULrqxY


Dashcam video shows DWI suspect struck by his own car as he attempted to flee police in Virginia. https://imgur.com/zdeMzWz

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------

